# Visited East Asian Cities



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Jakarta, Makassar (Ujung Padang), Kuala Lumpur and Medan - but they are not on the list


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> Maybe in a couple of weeks when this poll is long dead and buried.
> 
> As for Guangzhou, I thought it was too close to HK. I've never heard of Hangzhou, Xi'an and Shenzhen, btw.


you can go advanced searech here and choose "search title only" for Hangzhou and Shenzhen to get a basic idea about them.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Beijing and Shanghai


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

singapore, tokyo, osaka, kobe, kyoto, yokohama


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

what is *hangzhou*?

Hangzhou was settled as early as 4,700 years ago, thus giving birth to the auroral Liangzhu Civilization. One of the seven ancient capitals and the key scenic tourism and historical culture cities in China, Hangzhou once was applauded as"the most splendid and luxurious city in the world" by Marco Polo, the Italian traveler in the 13th century. 
*hangzhou's picture*~~hangzhou is best travel and business city in china(not one of....)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342543
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397189
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322209
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409581
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383972


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

From the poll:

Tokyo 
Osaka 

And since I'm going to Singapore later today I took the liberty of adding that too


----------



## skyscraperflorence (Mar 10, 2007)

Tokyo, Hong Kong and Singapore


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

Tokyo Hong Kong Bangkok Beijing Seoul Shanghai


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

none of them


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beijing
Hong Kong
Singapore
Bangkok
(not on list: KL, Chiang Mai)


----------



## sequoia (Mar 12, 2007)

no KL?????????


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive been to Bangkok & Tokyo for a vacation.

and stopovers Manila and Hong Kong.


----------

